

135 years ago, today, Graham Bell made his first phone call - bjonathan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Graham_Bell#Telephone

======
iuguy
Isn't it amazing to go from the first phone call to communicating with
machines on the edge of the solar system in not much more than a century?

What would Bell make of the Internet, I wonder?

